# staphloccous aurous



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm 30 weeks pregnant with twins. For 5 months I've had a very itchy left areola which has recently flared on the right one too. After 3 visits to me gp (said it was hormones without looking) I asked my local hospital if they would swab the area for me. 

The hospital contaced me yesterday to say it was 'staphloccous aurous'. I was horrified that I've had this so long and it's gone untreated. The hospital have assured me that it won't have harmed my babies.

My gp has written me a prescription for a drug called flucloxacillin (250mg) - 1 to be taken 4 times a day. There are 56 tablets to be taken.

Is it safe to take these whils pregnant? What exactly have I got and how have I got it? Could my babies be affected? Do I need to thow out lotions and potions such as vaseline etc (had fingers in these lotions and potions after scratching) to stop further contamination or is that going overboard.

Thanks AM


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

No reply?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi AM,

Sorry only able to get back to you just now. The prof boards can only be answered by the relevant FF moderator and I'm the only one on here. I try to answer every day but sometimes can't depending on home circumstances. Been away for couple of days so only got mobile access just now which makes it hard to do multiple posts.

I'm assuming GP didn't say much about Staph infection to you? Will try and answer all your questions but bottom line is that flucloxacillin is perfectly safe in pregnancy and you should take it to get rid of infection.

Staph. Aureous is the most common bacteria that lives on the skin, we all have it. If you get a cut or scratch then sometimes the bacteria on the skin will get inside and cause a local infection, usually the body will fight this off but sometimes it can take hold and you need antibiotics to clear it up. You probably got it from scratching at one time and it has gradually got worse as infection took hold.
There is no risk to the babies from this but best to get it cleared especially if you plan to breastfeed.
No need to chuck out creams etc.. as they'll have bacteria in them already from your hands and won't pose any risk of further infection.

Hope this all makes sense? All the best for your last tri 

Maz x


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Maz,

That's helpful and has certainly reassured me. I've taken 2 days worth of my tabs now and no sign of clearing yet but suppose it's not long enough yet.

Also, I'm taking an iron tab every day (perscribed by consultant) and have gest diabetes. I also take 1 x pregnacare every day too. Does this combination of drugs sound ok, all combined? Feel like I'm rattling with pills at moment!! LOL!

Feels kind of weird to be taking all this when I'm pregnant!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi AM,

No wonder you're rattling!!! The combination is fine though and won't cause any problems taking them all together (I mean taking them throughout the day if you see what I mean  )

Bit early yet for the antibiotic to be clearing things but stick with it. Skin infections often take longer to clear up than other areas so it's pretty usual to be given a 2 week course. If you don't see any improvement at all towards the end of the course then do get back to GP as you may need a bit longer or perhaps a slightly higher dose to totally clear things up.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Maz,k

great advice. What would I do without this website! AM x


----------

